# Daten an Javaprogramm per URI Aufruf übergeben



## ben1181 (1. Mrz 2018)

Hallo,

ich stehe vor folgender Herausforderung und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen:
Ich habe ein Ticketsystem in dem wir u.a. unsere Fehler oder Anforderungen an verschiedene Software in Tickets verwalten, das ist ein von uns programmiertes Java-Programm, ähnlich wie JIRA.

Wir wollen nun, wenn wir z.B eine Mail verschicken einen Link dort reinpacken um direkt das Ticket in unserer Software öffnen zu können. Die Idee war nun, ein eigenes Protokoll zu registrieren auf das unsere Software hört und dann auch direkt geöffnet wird. So etwas habe ich schon glaube bei skype gesenen, wo dann ein Link mit einer Rufnummer ist und direkt gewählt wird mit Skype
<a href="skype:telnr?01234567">

Hat das schon einmal jemand gemacht, und was muss ich tun, damit das funktioniert, also sowohl auf Java-Seite als auch auf Windows-Seite.



<html>
<a href="ticketsytem:ticket?4711">
    Ticket öffnen per eigenem Protokoll
</a>
</html>


Vielen Dank schon eimmal


----------



## Flown (1. Mrz 2018)

Den Begriff den du suchst ist: application protocol handler


----------



## Barista (2. Mrz 2018)

Mit Deinem HTML sollte der Aufruf eines Links eigentlich klappen.

Wichtig ist wahrscheinlich noch, dass Du dem E-Mail-Body HTML als Mime-Type geben musst.

Die genaue Angabe des Mime-Types musst Du mal mit einer Suchmaschine suchen.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Media_Type


----------



## ben1181 (2. Mrz 2018)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten,

ich bin bei meinen Recherchen auf folgender Link gestoßen: 
http://www.tutego.de/blog/javainsel...ten-url-protokoll-unter-windows-registrieren/


----------



## Ice-Tea (23. Dez 2018)

Das einfachste was mir grad dazu einfällt (auch um es Plattformunabhängig zu gestanten):

Statt einen einfachen Link in der Mail wäre eine Generierung eines JAR, welches als Anhang mitgesendet wird hilfreich.

Für den Aufruf einer Übergabefunktion auf dem Zielsystem sind meist nur wenige Zeilen nötig und die Generierung des JARs sollte auch z.B. mit PHPs exec methode leicht zu machen sein.


----------



## httpdigest (23. Dez 2018)

Eine ausführbare Datei als E-Mail Anhang zu versenden, und das noch im Kontext eines Unternehmens, ist im Bezug auf Sicherheit mit Abstand die wohl schlechteste Lösung, die es gibt. Warum denn eigentlich eine .jar Datei und nicht gleich eine .exe? Die Desensibilisierung der Mitarbeiter, solche Emails mit ausführbaren Dateien sofort zu öffnen, öffnet dann auch Tür und Tor für alle möglichen weiteren Angriffe. Es ist das aller leichteste, eine Sender Adresse zu faken und beliebige Emails zu solchen Zwecken zu forgen. Ich schätze aber, das eine solche Lösung mit ausführbarer Datei schon am Mailserver, spätestens aber am Mailclient fehlgeschlagen wird.


----------



## Ice-Tea (23. Dez 2018)

Jedes verteilte Datenbanksystem arbeitet auf änliche weise. Das ist sogar vollautomatisier und das fälschen genauso einfach.
Niemand sprach von einer Ausführbaren Datei, zumal der Mailclient (dessen Datenablage bzw Format) so oder so erst bekannt sein muss für weiteres Vorausdenken.

***BWL/VWL "on"***
Ich merke schon, das ich mit hochfinanzierten rede, dessen Beschränktheit bei der Allgemeintheorie weniger Konzept bleibt.
Ich werde daher nicht genauer, sonst ärgern sich die mitfinazierten "Telefon-Frauen" das sie überflüssig geworden und durch klick auf das falsche nicht zurückärgern können - weil ein Klick auf eine Ausführungs-Datei überflüssig ist, sollte irgentwas selbst gemacht worden sein - und damit der Rest (z.b. der IT) auch überflüssig - allgemeinquark eben bzw. Typisch VW-Staat... hauptsache eigene Autos nicht verschenken oder selbstreparierend gestalten...
***BWL/VWL "off"***

Der AE wird seine eigene Schnittstelle schon selbst kennen und das einlesen absichern können ohne den Bedarf es für Bibliotheken überhaupt machen zu müssen.
So funktioniert nunmal auch das vorgehen von "Grundsystemen", welche nach einem Register (übergabe des lokalen Ausführ-Pfades) eben parameter ausliest.
"Irgentwas" muss doch nach "auf Link-klicken" z.B. Skype auch ausführen - das wäre nunmal in Abstraktion das "von uns programmiertes Java-Programm, ähnlich wie JIRA".


----------



## mrBrown (23. Dez 2018)

Ice-Tea hat gesagt.:


> Jedes verteilte Datenbanksystem arbeitet auf änliche weise. Das ist sogar vollautomatisier und das fälschen genauso einfach.
> Niemand sprach von einer Ausführbaren Datei, zumal der Mailclient (dessen Datenablage bzw Format) so oder so erst bekannt sein muss für weiteres Vorausdenken.


Ehrlich gesagt kenne ich kein einziges System und keine einzige Firme, die Jars (=ausführbare Datei) automatisiert per Mail verschicken - vor allem dann nicht, wenn ein einfacher Link reicht. Das dürfte das erste sein, was jeder sinnvolle Admin verbietet...

(Wo da der Bezug zu verteilten Datenbanken liegt, hab ich noch nicht so ganz verstanden...)




Ice-Tea hat gesagt.:


> ***BWL/VWL "on"***
> Ich merke schon, das ich mit hochfinanzierten rede, dessen Beschränktheit bei der Allgemeintheorie weniger Konzept bleibt.
> Ich werde daher nicht genauer, sonst ärgern sich die mitfinazierten "Telefon-Frauen" das sie überflüssig geworden und durch klick auf das falsche nicht zurückärgern können - weil ein Klick auf eine Ausführungs-Datei überflüssig ist, sollte irgentwas selbst gemacht worden sein - und damit der Rest (z.b. der IT) auch überflüssig - allgemeinquark eben bzw. Typisch VW-Staat... hauptsache eigene Autos nicht verschenken oder selbstreparierend gestalten...
> ***BWL/VWL "off"***


BWL/VWL heißt dann wohl, völligen Unsinn zu brabbeln?  verstehst du selber, was du da sagst?



Ice-Tea hat gesagt.:


> Der AE wird seine eigene Schnittstelle schon selbst kennen und das einlesen absichern können ohne den Bedarf es für Bibliotheken überhaupt machen zu müssen. So funktioniert nunmal auch das vorgehen von "Grundsystemen", welche nach einem Register (übergabe des lokalen Ausführ-Pfades) eben parameter ausliest.


Hä?
Das was daran unsicher ist, ist weder die von dem Programm verschickte Jar noch das Programm selber - sondern allein die Möglichkeit (und Notwendigkeit), Jars aus Mails zu öffnen.



Ice-Tea hat gesagt.:


> "Irgentwas" muss doch nach "auf Link-klicken" z.B. Skype auch ausführen - das wäre nunmal in Abstraktion das "von uns programmiertes Java-Programm, ähnlich wie JIRA".


Das, was die Programme ausführt, nennt man umgangssprachlich "Betriebssystem", in diesem Fall Windows.


----------

